# Russia: 4,000 tons of shells explode in Central Russia



## Retired AF Guy (13 Oct 2012)

Re-produced under the usual caveats of the Copyright Act.



> 4,000 tons of shells exploded in Central Russia (video)
> By Anne Sewell
> Oct 10, 2012
> 
> ...



 Article Link.   Videos/photos at link. 

I would like to know what 280 mm "Reactive shells" are??


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (15 Oct 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> I would like to know what 280 mm "Reactive shells" are??


They "react" to getting blown up.  ;D


----------

